
Locking in WebKit (2016) - mpweiher
https://webkit.org/blog/6161/locking-in-webkit/
======
saagarjha
This is from 2016, by the way. It should be in your favorite WebKit-based
browser already.

~~~
karmakaze
Semi-OT: I haven't seen an explanation for Chrome's "Waiting for cache."
Anyone have a link to one?

------
gok
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11644439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11644439)

Edit: also good [https://blog.mozilla.org/nfroyd/2017/03/29/on-mutex-
performa...](https://blog.mozilla.org/nfroyd/2017/03/29/on-mutex-performance-
part-1/)

------
the_duke
Two questions:

Is Safari the only user of WebKit now? Is some Blink development ported to
WebKit?

~~~
Someone
Various browsers on iOS use WebKit because that’s the only way to ship a
browser on iOS.

~~~
akskos
Is it true for Firefox as well? I remember Firefox wasn't available for iOS
long time ago because of this issue but these days it is.

~~~
orta
Yep, roughly speaking you can't compete on speed with your own rendering
engine because you cannot do Just In Time style memory optimizations in the
iOS sandbox.

Only Apple can ship that type of code, so any browser from the App Store
competes on features with Safari, not on memory/speed etc.

------
dziulius
Nice name for the namespace (`WTF`).

~~~
yoklov
I've always loved that both webkit and gecko (MFBT -- mozilla framework for
building templates) use vaguely non-work-safe acronyms of their template
frameworks.

~~~
vxNsr
I recall a talk someone from microsoft gave about needing to create another
driver in windows xp fairly late in the process and they gave it a NSFW
name/acronym and then retroactively came up with a working name that fit the
acronym. Apparently it's still in use today. I can't remember what the driver
is though.

~~~
edoceo
AFD. Ancillary Function Driver

~~~
vxNsr
Yup that looks like it.

